# [Review] Auras Fridge & Coolink GFXChilla



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

*Inhalt*
*
1) Einleitung
2) Auras Fridge JES-988
3) Coolink GFXChilla
4) Lautstärke 
5) Temperaturen
6) Schlusswort*​

*1) Einleitung*

Wer sich aktuell eine Grafikkarte mit gutem Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis kaufen möchte, hat die Qual der Wahl. Egal ob Radeon HD38x0, Geforce 8800 oder die Geforce 9 Serie  überall gibt es viel Power für wenig Geld. Leider verfügen jedoch nahezu sämtliche Modelle über einen unbefriedigenden Kühler. Entweder ist die Konstruktion gerade noch als leise zu bezeichnen und schafft es kaum, die GPU im 3D-Betrieb auf  unter 90° zu kühlen oder der Nutzer muss sich mit einer nervigen Geräuschkulisse abgeben, und das, obwohl die Pixelschleuder während dem Zocken trotzdem die 75° Marke knackt. Als optimale Lösung dieses Dilemmas galt bisher der Accelero S1, Arctic Coolings Kühlmonster ist aktuell jedoch nur sehr schwer zu bekommen. Nutzer eines Multi-GPU-Systems müssen ohnehin auf den Schweizer verzichten  aktiv belüftet ist er schlicht zu ausladend.

Unsere beiden heutigen Testkandidaten könnten die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und die Abwesenheit des S1 zu ihrem eigenen Vorteil nutzen. Ob der Auras Fridge dem Accelero S1 den Rang als bester aktiver und passiver Kühler ablaufen kann und ob der Coolink GFXChilla möglicherweise die ideale Lösung für SLI/CF-Liebhaber ist, zeigt unser Test.​


*2) Auras Fridge JES-988*

Der Karton des Gefrierschranks versprüht einen Hauch von Thermalright  deren Kühler kommen in einer ähnlichen Verpackung. Nach dem Öffnen und beiseite legen der Anleitung strahlt uns der säuberlich auf Schaumstoff gelagerte Fridge gerade zu an. Mit in der Schachtel liegt umfangreiches Zubehör: Neben gleich elf Speicherkühlern samt Klebepads, einer Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste, einigen Schrauben und Federn sowie isolierenden Unterlegscheiben liegen noch acht schwarze Push-Pins bei. Ein Lüfter ist nicht mit im Paket  der Neuling ist zwar sowohl als passiver wie als aktiver Kühler konzipiert, der Hersteller überlässt es aber dem Kunden, welches Modell bzw. Modelle eingesetzt werden sollen.

*Alle Bilder können angeklickt und somit vergrößert werden*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das im wahrsten Sinne den Auras von anderen Kühlern abhebende Merkmal sind nämlich zwei auf den Korpus aufgesetzte, variabel montierbare Schienen. Diese dienen entweder als Halterung eines 120-Millimeter-Lüfters oder zweier 80-Millimter-Modelle. Direkt darunter ziehen sich vier vernickelte Kupfer-Heatpipes mit ungewöhnlich vielen Biegungen durch den 350 Gramm schweren Kühler, alle Enden des Quartetts sind mit einer optisch ansprechenden Rundung abgeschlossen. Ihren Ursprung haben die Wärmerohre in einer spiegelnd glatten, ebenfalls kupfernen Bodenplatte. Leider ist diese nicht vollkommen plan, wie sich nach der Montage aufgrund der Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste und unter Zuhilfenahme eines Haarlineals zeigte. Die insgesamt 54 stabilen Aluminimum-Lamellen sind qualitativ wieder absolut überzeugend. Interessanterweise sind die recht breiten Kühlfinnen stufenförmig und quer angeordnet (nicht längs wie üblich), ihr Abstand zueinander ist weder sonderlich eng, noch sonderlich weit gewählt, auch die Gesamtoberfläche ist nicht von schlechten Eltern  der Fridge könnte sich somit wie angegeben passiv wie aktiv gut schlagen. In Sachen Optik und Haptik  muss sich der 223x14x34 Millimeter messende Auras also wahrlich nicht vor der Konkurrenz verstecken - bis auf die Bodenplatte ist eine sehr gefällige Qualitätsbeurteilung gegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Auras Fidge passt auf folgende Karten (Herstellerangaben) - LINK.

Etwas nervig ist das obligatorische Aufkleben der kleinen Kühlköper, denn jeder einzelne muss erst mit einem Pad versehen werden, bevor er auf das entsprechende Bauteil geklebt werden kann  fummelig und langwierig.  Die restliche Montage des Fridge folgt dem mittlerweile üblichen Prinzip der 4-Punkt-Verschraubung. Statt jedoch erst vier Doppelschrauben an den Haltearmen zu befestigen und diese auf der Rückseite des Grafikarten-PCBs mit Muttern zu arretieren, verwendet Auras vier stark gefederte und sehr dünne Schrauben mit kurzem Gewinde. Daher muss während der Montage ein hoher Druck auf den Schraubenkopf ausgeübt und gleichzeitig das PCB fixiert werden, damit die Schraube überhaupt in ihre Halterung gedreht werden kann  fummelig und langwierig zum Zweiten. Auffällig ist nach der Montage der sehr geringe Abstand der Heatpipes zur I/O-Blende. Im Falle unserer Geforce 8800GTS/512 sind zwar noch ein paar Millimeter Platz - Grafikkarten, deren GPU aber noch näher an der Blende liegt, sind schlicht inkompatibel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Push-Pins  bei Erwähnung dieser kleinen Spreizstifte ziehen viele User skeptisch die Augenbrauen hoch. Bei einem ein Kilogramm schweren CPU-Kühler ist das nur verständlich, im Falle des Auras wird aber nur ein 120 Gramm leichter Lüfter damit gehalten. Schnell, sicher und stabil  so etwas sehen wir gerne. Es kommt aber noch besser, die Löcher in den Schienen verfügen über die optimalen Abmessungen um den jeweiligen Lüfter mit den beliebten Rubber Bolts entkoppelt zu montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*3) Coolink GFXChilla*

Wie ein Paar blaue Augen starren zwei blaue Lüfter aus der in weiß und rosa gehaltenen Schachtel des Chillers den Käufer an. Darin befindet sich eine Anleitung und eine Blister-Verpackung  letztere enthält den Kühler sowie diverse Kleinteile. War bereits der Fridge bei der Anzahl der mitgelieferten Kühlkörperchen schon nicht geizig, stellt der GFXChilla mit satten 18 Stück für VRAM wie Spannungsregulatoren gleichermaßen geeigneten Kühlkörperchen einen neuen Rekord auf. Wie sich später zeigt, sind diese auch bitter nötig. Neben dem einer Anleitung, einer Tube Wärmeleitpaste und einem Lüfter-Adapter findet sich das aus Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben und mehreren Gummistreifen bestehende Montagematerial in der Packung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Am auffälligsten sind neben der zierlich anmutenden Größe von 161x115x30 Millimetern die beiden Propeller des Coolink Produkts. Mit einem Durchmesser von acht Zentimetern entsprechen sie dem Standard, ungewöhnlich ist geringe Höhe von nur einem Zentimeter. Somit ist der GFXChilla wie oben angesprochen zumindest von seinen Ausmaßen her der ideale Kühler für Multi-GPU-Systeme mit wenig Platz zwischen den einzelnen Grafikkarten. Doch alles hat Vor- und Nachteile  was für Platz sorgt, verringert leider gleichzeitig auch den Luftdurchsatz. Ebenfalls differenziert zu betrachten ist die Tatsache, dass beide Lüfter an einem Stecker hängen  eine individuelle Regelung der Lüfter ist somit zwar nicht möglich, wer aber nur noch einen Platz an seiner Lüftersteuerung oder seinem Mainboard frei hat, wird sich freuen. Halt finden die zwei sauber verarbeiteten Rotoren wie auch beim Fridge auf demontierbaren Streben, eine Entkopplung des Doppels ist leider nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Unter den beiden Lüftern befindet sich natürlich der eigentliche Kühler. Wie es mittlerweile zum guten Ton gehört setzt auch Coolink auf vier kupferne Heatpipes und einen auf dem gleichen Material basierenden, im Gegensatz zum Fridge jedoch vollkommen planen und nicht vernickeltem Boden. Ganze 64 Lamellen aus Aluminium hat der GFXChilla zu bieten  was nach viel klingt, relativiert sich jedoch angesichts der Größe der Finnen wieder. Um dieses Manko auszugleichen, verlaufen insgesamt zehn Röhren durch die Lamellen  somit werden noch einmal ein paar cm² herausgeholt. Bereits der Anblick der unschön abgeschlossenen Heatpipe-Enden an der der Bodenplatte trübt das Bild der Verarbeitung, hinzukommt, dass die Kühlfinnen an vielen Stellen nicht vollständig entgratet sind. Vorhin erwähnten wir den Luftdurchsatz  angesichts der sehr geringen Abstände zwischen den Lamellen und der ebenfalls sehr geringen Oberfläche ist zu erwarten, dass der GFXChilla erst mit starker Belüftung sein wahres Potential entfalten kann  dazu später mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Coolink GFXChilla passt auf folgende Karten (Herstellerangaben) - LINK.

Vor der eigentlichen Montage müssen zwei Schienen seitlich der Bodenplatten angebracht werden, dies ist rasch erledigt. Problematischer wird es bei den VRM-Kühlern  uns war es nicht möglich die Spannungsregulatoren mit den kleinen Bausteinen zu bekleben, ohne das eines mit einem Kondensator oder einem anderen Teil auf dem PCB kollidierte. Aber weiter im Text. Wie gehabt werden vier Doppelschrauben in die ihnen zugedachten Gewinde eingedreht. Die Schrauben des Chillers sind plan poliert  bei solch kleinen Modellen wünschen wir uns trotz schlanken Fingern eine geriffelte Variante wie sie etwa Zalmans VF Serie bieten. Nun noch eine Unterlegscheibe über jede Schraube und die Grafikkarte samt zuvor aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste auf den Kühler legen. Anschließend wird dieser mit gefederten Muttern und vier weiteren Unterlegscheiben festgezogen  wohl dem, der einen Schraubendreher besitzt, denn auch die Muttern sind wenig griffig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*4) Lautstärke*

Ein Kühler, der gut kühlt, aber laut ist, ist genauso unbefriedigend wie einer, der zwar leise agiert, die GPU aber zum Kochen bringt. Wir vermessen die Lautstärke in einem schalldichten Raum aus einem Meter Entfernung Im offenen, stehenden Testsystem ohne Gehäuselüfter und abgeklemmter HDD/CPU-Lüfter/Netzteil-Lüfter ließen wir fünf Loops der Mother Nature-Szene des 3D Mark 03 in 1680x1050 mit 4xAA/16xAF laufen, während des letzten Durchgangs notierten wir den ausgebenden Wert in Sone.

Da der Auras Fridge ohne Lüfter geliefert wird und wir später noch alle Kandidaten mit ein und demselben Propeller auf ihre Kühlleistung prüfen werden, findet sich im Diagramm ein Blacknoise XL1 in der zweiten Revision. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der XL1 dreht bei 12 Volt mit 1000 U/min, trotz der vermeintlich hohen Drehzahl ist er der zweitleiseste und der leiseste Propeller im Testfeld. Wer nun argumentiert, die beiden Lüfter des Coolink würde im 5 Volt Betrieb wie auch der Blacknoise auf 0,1 Sone kommen hat Recht. Allerdings agiert unser XL1-Exemplar über alle Drehzahlen hinweg absolut nebengeräuschfrei, was man vom Doppel des GFXChilla nicht behaupten kann. Bei vollen 1800 U/min lässt sich ein leicht sirrendes Schleifen vernehmen, welches bei 5 Volt respektive 750 U/min deutlich in den (akustischen) Vordergrund tritt. In den meisten Fällen dürfte das Gehäuse dieses Geräusch jedoch schlucken.​


*5) Temperaturen*

Für die meisten ist es spannender zu wissen, was ein Kühler leistet, wenn er denn einmal montiert ist und nicht, wie er montiert wird. Daher müssen die Probanden sich nun beweisen. Im offenen, liegenden Testsystem ohne Gehäuselüfter ließen wir fünf Loops der Mother Nature-Szene des 3D Mark 03 in 1680x1050 mit 4xAA/16xAF laufen und protokollierten dabei im Hintergrund die Temperatur mit dem aktuellsten Rivatuner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klarer Sieger ist der AC Accelero S1 mit seinen Turbomodulen. Danach kommt erst einmal lange nichts und dann er 0,1 Sone lautere GFXChilla bei voller Drehzahl. Mit nur 5 Volt bricht die Leistung zwar massiv ein  der Referenzkühler ist aber nur 4°C besser, dafür aber deutlich lauter. Der Auras Fridge kann sich im Mittelfeld positionieren, ohne großartig Akzente zu setzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines ist klar, passiv bewegen sich der Fridge wie auch der GFXChilla am Rande des praktisch Sinnvollen  mehr als 100°C spuckte das ATI Tool hier aus (auf den 3D Mark 03 wurde hier ausnahmsweise verzichtet). Sehr schön zu sehen ist, dass der S1 beim Wechsel von 1000 auf 500 U/min am wenigsten an Leistung verliert, gefolgt vom Fridge, welcher den Accelero aber nicht gefährden kann. Wir vermuten, dass die Länge der Heatpipes des Auras und deren häufige Biegungen schlicht eine effiziente Ableitung der Hitze verhindern. Durch die Lage der Lamellen hat die Luft zudem kein Möglichkeit, an allen Finnen "entlang zu fließen". Der GFXChilla kann sich trotz vermeintlich geringerer Oberfläche 3 bzw. 9°C vor dem Fridge behaupten  tatsächlich skaliert der Coolink sehr gut mit einem hohen Airflow.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Übersicht verdeutlicht die ungebrochene Dominanz des Accelero S1. 60°C bei nur 0,1 Sone sind ein bombastischer Wert. Der Fridge und der Auras können zwar in keinster Weise konkurrieren, der Referenzkühler wird aber bei der Lautstärke wie bei der Kühlleistung von allen aktiven Varianten geschlagen.



*6) Schlusswort*

Trotz guter Ansätze wie der Befestigung der Lüfter per Push-Pin und trotz der wirklich guten Verarbeitung ist der Auras Fridge nicht in der Lage, sich gegen die alteingesessene Konkurrenz in Form des Accelero S1 durch zu setzen. Wer jedoch nicht das letzte Quäntchen Performance benötigt erhält einen Kühler, der gut kühlt und mit durchdachten Detaillösungen aufwarten kann. Zudem verfügt der Fridge über etwas, was viele beim S1 doch sehr vermissen  eine geile Optik. Und hier kann der Auras punkten. Lieferbar ist er zwar noch nicht, dies wird sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ändern.

Der Coolink GFXChilla schlägt sich überraschend gut. Die Leistung ist angesichts der geringen Größe und der kleinen Lüfter überzeugend. Auch die beiden Propeller sind nicht übermäßig laut und sind vom Hersteller treffend gewählt. Wer also wenig Platz hat, keine Bombast-Optik benötigt und keine Temperatur-Rekorde aufstellen möchte, macht mit dem Chiller einen guten Fang. Coolinks VGA-Kühler ist bereits erhältlich, ab rund 30 wechselt er den Besitzer.


*Fragen, Feedback und (konstruktive) Kritik sind wie immer erwünscht!*​


----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

*meiner*


----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

*auch meiner*


----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

*Überaschung, meiner*


----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

*tja, der auch*


----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

*jaja, der vorletzte*


----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

*so, jez ist gut*


----------



## heroe (3. Mai 2008)




----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

Ich deute das mal so - du findest es perfekt 

cYa


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Mai 2008)

heroe schrieb:


>


 


y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich deute das mal so - du findest es perfekt
> 
> cYa


 
Es ist perfekt geiles thema und hammer bilder!!!


----------



## xQlusive (3. Mai 2008)

das review ist echt mal sehr gut, die bilder schön eingebunden und informativ, und wenn ich das so sehe, ist der accelero s1 nen bissel besser ... finde ich aber mal sehr gut den direktvergleich zu machen  weiß jetzt welchen gpu lüfter ich mir hole


----------



## heroe (3. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich deute das mal so - du findest es perfekt
> 
> cYa


Absolut, sieht aus wie die Arbeit eines Profis.


----------



## y33H@ (3. Mai 2008)

Den Direktvergleich fand ich wichtig, so lassen sich die Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen Kühler super aufdecken 

cYa


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Mai 2008)

tjaja...dein review ist wirklich perfekt 
ich habe meinen gfx chilla inzwischen ja schon knapp 2 monate im betrieb, 
einer der beiden lüfter ist mittlerweile fröhlich am schleifen [wenn auch nur ab und zu], einmal dranstubsen tut's dann meistens aber wieder... wäre interessant, ob das bei dir nach einiger zeit auch der fall ist;
da mein zalman ja inzwischen weichen musste und ich nur noch auf mein neues mainboard warte, werde ich , sobald ich wieder geld habe, 2 normale 80 mm lüfter auf den chilla bauen und mich mal hinter excel klemmen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Mai 2008)

echt geiler Test 

Könntest du mal bitte schaun ob die Accelero Turbo Module irgendwie auf dem Chilla montierbar sind. Wird bei mir wohl recht eng, wenn ich normale 80x80x25 Lüfter dran hängen würde.


----------



## Fransen (16. Mai 2008)

Super Test und geile Bilder

-->> Was nutzt du für eine Kamera??


----------



## y33H@ (16. Mai 2008)

*@ Fransen*

Laut Exif eine Kodak P880 - wobei ich kA habe *g*

*@ BloodySuicide*

Die Standard-80er des GFXChilla sind nur 1cm hoch und zudem besser als das TM - ich würde nicht wechseln.

cYa

cYa


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht, wie man es von dir gewohnt ist  Weiter so 

Auch sehr gute Bilder 

mfg


----------



## y33H@ (17. Mai 2008)

Das "weiter" nehme ich wörtlich, da ist bereits was in der Mache - noch größer, noch besser , noch mehr y33H@ halt^^

cYa


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (28. Mai 2008)

großes lob von mir, echt wahnsinns test.

doch der fridge enttäuscht mich etwas, als ich den zum ersten mal sah (das war vor ~15 minuten, bevor ich zu lesen begann) dachte ich mir: wow, endlich eine stilvolle alternative zum accelero, aber nein.

naja, egal, dan bleibt eben der referenzkühler auf meiner gts.


----------



## y33H@ (29. Mai 2008)

Der Fridge taugt mit zwei 80ern deutlich mehr - evt. teste ich das mal noch genauer nach.

cYa


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (29. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Der Fridge taugt mit zwei 80ern deutlich mehr - evt. teste ich das mal noch genauer nach.
> 
> cYa



das wär toll


----------



## y33H@ (29. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, zwei Blacknoise X1 sollten meinen Silent-Ansprüchen gerecht werden und vernünftig kühlen. Ein Test wird aber frühestens nexte oder übernexte Woche möglich sein.

cYa


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (29. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich denke, zwei Blacknoise X1 sollten meinen Silent-Ansprüchen gerecht werden und vernünftig kühlen. Ein Test wird aber frühestens nexte oder übernexte Woche möglich sein.
> 
> cYa



jaja, nur keinen stress

bin mir aber auch fast sicher, dass da die temperaturen doch noch etwas sinken


----------



## y33H@ (29. Mai 2008)

Mit dem 120er geht ja praktisch die Hälfte der Kühl-Oberfläche verloren, daher dürften bereits zwei 80er rocken, zwei 120er sowieso - das wäre noch spannend. S1 vs. Fridge, beide mit meinem geliebten 100mm Kaze Jyu Doppel.

cYa


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (29. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Mit dem 120er geht ja praktisch die Hälfte der Kühl-Oberfläche verloren, daher dürften bereits zwei 80er rocken, zwei 120er sowieso - das wäre noch spannend. S1 vs. Fridge, beide mit meinem geliebten 100mm Kaze Jyu Doppel.
> 
> cYa



ich setz auf den fridge

alleine vom aufbau müsste  der schon die besseren temps haben.

also ich würd mir 2 nanoxia draufhaun, ja nach dem 2 80er oder 2 120er.
ohne rahmen würde das mit sicherheit toll aussehn.


----------



## y33H@ (29. Mai 2008)

Wieso vom Aufbau her? Der S1 hat mehr Oberfläche und keine so dämlich gebogenen Heatpipes (enger Biegeradius = schlechtere Effizienz).

cYa


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (29. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Wieso vom Aufbau her? Der S1 hat mehr Oberfläche und keine so dämlich gebogenen Heatpipes (enger Biegeradius = schlechtere Effizienz).
> 
> cYa




also auf den bildern wirkte der fridge größer, sprich sah aus, als hätte der mehr lamellen, also ne gößere oberfläche.
aber wenn das so ist, ok.

müsste ich miche entscheidn, würde ich trotzdem den fridge nehmen, alleine schon, weil den nicht jeder 2te hat.


----------



## Janny (31. Mai 2008)

Schöner Test, und schöne Bilder, gefällt mir gut
weiter so


----------



## Overlocked (16. August 2008)

Du hast doch eine super Kamera

Wie immer ein spitzen Test. Schöne Bilder und wie immer viel Mühe rein gesteckt


----------



## y33H@ (16. August 2008)

Die Cam gehört nicht mir  Das war die von PCGH, die sonst genutzt Panasonic ist daheimdaheim in Speyer, nicht hier in Fürth.

cYa


----------



## Pilzkopf (4. September 2008)

Mal sehen, ob noch jemand lebt 

Ist denn auch eine Installation von 2 rahmenlosen 80mm Lüftern möglich, so wie es beim Accellero ja auch geht? Oder sind da die Leisten im Weg? 


Gruß, Pilz


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

Du sprichst vom Fridge? Die Leisten sind _unübersehbar_ verschraubt und abnehmbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Pilzkopf (4. September 2008)

omg das war ja ne flotte Antwort 

Ja, ich meine den Fridge, ich vergaß, dass das nicht sein eigener Thread ist 

Also wenn das so ist, dann wird das wohl auch klappen.

Ich danke dir


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Pieper 

cYa


----------



## darkKO (4. Dezember 2008)

Auf ner 4850 ist der Chilla echt ne Bombe...satte 30 Grad weniger...(von 70 auf 39 Grad, selbst getestet auf ner Powercolor HD4850)...ach übrigens...die Lüfter vom Chilla leuchten bei Schwarzlicht (nur mal so am Rande)...


----------



## Moschus (2. April 2009)

So Leute, da der Link zu den passenden Modellen leider nicht funktioniert muss ich mal ne Frage stellen, und zwar:

Was kann ich tun um meine Saphire 4870 X2 leiser, bzw geräuschlos zu machen ?

Der Lüfter is standartmäßig sau laut, und wenn die unter windows rennt, dann dreht der Lüfter automatisch bei 27 % und die Grake bekommt an die 70°C und dass ist zu viel, sobald die dann mal aufdreht ist es ohne Z-5500 nicht zu übertönen 

Habt ihr da einen sehr guten Kühler für mich, oder gibts da noch nichts am Markt ?

Danke schon mal an euch alle 

Mfg

Moschus


----------



## Bigyeti (8. April 2009)

Ich glaub da gibt es keine anderen Kühler für, könntest was extremes machen und 2 Thermalrights nehmen, einen nach oben zeigen lassen den anderen nach unten 

Ansonsten ne Wakü nehmen, da gibt es kühler.

So BTW, hättest nen anderen Thread aufmachen können


----------

